# Training Opportunities



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

*The Paragon Company, LLC *of Quincy Massachusetts will be offering training in the Spring of 2005. The instructors are certified Police Academy Instructors in Massachusetts and Rhode Island and classes will include certifications in:

1.) Use of Force lecture -- Gaining an understanding and confidence in the use of force

2.) Proper Communication techniques and Crisis Intervention

3.) Proper Report writing for successful court convictions

4.) Proper Handcuffing techniques for compliant and non compliant subjects

5.) Oleoresin Capsicum techniques

6.) Monadnock Expandable Baton - Use of the expandable baton within the scope of the Use of Force and Trauma chart

7.) Monadnock Defensive Tactics System (Hand to Hand Defensive Tactics)

8.) Response to the Active Shooter

Security, Auxiliary, and Special Officers are welcome.

Classes are forming now. Class size is limited. Anyone interested in attending these classes should contact their offices at 617-499-1934.

Dates, times and locations to be determined later based on interest and demand.

All phone calls returned.


----------

